# Cottage cheese or grated cheese



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

How safe or dangerous is adding a little bit of cottage cheese or sprinkle granted cheese on top of already quality puppy food (Wellness Puppy).

I ask b/c my puppy is not eating otherwise. I use to grind the dry kibble and mix with canned food and make little meatballs and she ate it all up...well I eventually want her to eat just dry kibble and chew her food so now I just set a little canned food in her bowl and add lightly soaked kibble on top and she wont touch it...its been like this for 4 days. I have to either hand feed or my vet recommended adding cottage cheese or granted cheese. 

Well seeing that my vet tried pushing science diet dry kibble on me I don't want to really take her advice. 

But I did try the cheese and it works... Either I add about 1/3 of a teaspoon of cottage to each meal which is about 1 teaspoon a day ,and she will eat the whole thing.. I also tried sprinkling granted cheese on top. just a little bit and she ate it. The cheese must marinate with the water I soak the dry kibble in and give it a lot of flavor.

Is this alright for her or should I go back to making her the meatballs without this extras?? Maybe when adding these extras I will give her a little less food so she doesn't gain to much weight..


p.s I feed her cottage cheese one day no diarrhea perfect stools....granted cheese the next and same thing.Doesn't seem to bother her tummy at all. I Just want to know if it is really unhealthy even for small amount given daily? Thanks


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

How old is your puppy?

Are you talking about _grated _cheese? What type of cheese? Cottage cheese is given to puppies often, so it's not necessarily unhealthy for dogs, especially if she tolerates it well. 

Science Diet is not a quality food.


----------



## trkl (Jun 3, 2009)

Lacey is a very picky eater too. Soaking the kibble in a little chicken broth or mixing it with canned food helped for a while. (we don't do it anymore) We tried many foods with Lacey. She will only eat wellness small breed. (Tried orijen 6 fish, acana pacific, I can't even think of a quality brand we haven't tried...she won't even touch it) 
Lacey gets cheese (mozzarella or shredded cheddar) as treats, I've never noticed any problems.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Im sorry...grated cheese...romano or parmesan cheese sprinkles on. 

She is 4 months next week. And loves the cottage cheese and will eat dry kibble with it.But don't want to add it to her diet if it will harm her in the long run.


thought about chicken broth from the store but saw onion and garlic in it so I stayed away nomatter how little they may use in it.


thinking about raw diet such as Stella and Chewy's or Natures Variety but I estimate around $80 a month versus the $18 a month I pay for the Wellness dry and few cans of wet. Maybe when business picks up I will..but dont want to change her to raw then have to change back due to lack of income.

I know science diet is not a quality food...They gave me a free bag at the vet....I gave it right back and said no thank you...SHe then said give it to my puppy as treats... I again had to decline...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Cottage Cheese imo, is fine as long as it is a small amount.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Cottage cheese is an excellent source of high quality protein. Lady's homecooked diet is for liver compromised dogs and contains quite a bit of cottage cheese.

Just make sure to use it sparingly. Commercial diets are nutritionally balanced, but if you replace 20% (or more) of it with other foods, it won't be. Then you have to add supplements.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I am amazed at how much of a vet's income is built around suggestive selling....dog foods, heartworm meds, flea/tick preventives, vaccinations, etc. Kinda like our physicians...LOL!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

A half teaspoon daily mixed into her kibble is good for her and may entice her to eat if she likes it. I've used it for years AND years this way.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

My dog Harry is liver compromised. I feed his special diet to all 
3 of my little guys. The diet includes some cottage cheese and they
are allowed 3 ounces of shredded cheese a day on top of their food.
I have been feeding this diet for 3 years and have had no problems. 
I think that adding a little shredded cheese or cottage cheese to entice 
your pup to eat is fine. Good luck with your little finicky eater!!!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cottage cheese is great to settle upset tummies. Why is your puppy needing to have soft food? Rylee is free fed because she is the only dog we have. I would never add goodies to entice then to eat unless they are ill.

Rylee will be 7 years old in May. She has eaten the exact same food her entire life.


----------



## BellaWella (May 2, 2010)

Deborah said:


> Cottage cheese is great to settle upset tummies. Why is your puppy needing to have soft food? Rylee is free fed because she is the only dog we have. I would never add goodies to entice then to eat unless they are ill.
> 
> Rylee will be 7 years old in May. She has eaten the exact same food her entire life.



She won't eat it any other way...It's been 4 days without eating dry kibble. She will eat canned food or mixed dry and canned if I grind it and make meatballs.. other then that she wont eat dry kibble unless its a little soaked and has some cheeeeeeese on it. She only 4 months I want her on all dry by now.


----------

